# Pamboys Journal



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I bought my house with an existing lawn, i dont know what kind it is but the way it looks, it look like a tifdrarf or tifgreen(greendoc).



Anyways I really like this forum, been a lurker for awhile and join.

First thing I do is I level the lawn.



Next is apply pre-emergent, prodiamine is the choice here at this forum so i give it a go, applied late but its better late than never..

Next is I bought a reel mower.
I got this from craiglist for $275
Ordered Reel Rollers and Backlapkit.(soon to be installed)



My target is 1 inch, so i cut my lawn 5/8.

All looks brown but I believe in the Lawn Gods that my lawn will bounce back better 😘


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello guys , my PGR arrive today and above image is the most current state of my lawn. Basically i scalp the lawn with my new reel mower and planning to have a HOC higher than the scalp

My question is, can i apply PGR with the current state of my lawn or wait for a bit until it fully grown green?


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

My lawn fully recovered from the leveling.
time to try PGR


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Adding to the fleet 😍

Got my greens mower today.. gonna clean and use once ready !


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Making some great progress!


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Making some great progress!


Thanks! didn't expect I'm moving from Mclane to Greens mower in under 1 month :shock:


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Update:

What I currently use :
ToroGM1600
Prodiamine
TNex
Hoc - 1


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Few updates after 1 year learning here how to take care my lawn


----------

